# Where in your car do you put your mod?



## MHD (24/1/18)

Good day fellow vapers,

Just curious as to where everyone puts there mods when they driving?
That is when you're not vaping....

I'm certain that everyone doesn't vape from home till you reach your destination


----------



## Clouds4Days (24/1/18)

MHD said:


> Good day fellow vapers,
> 
> Just curious as to where everyone puts there mods when they driving?
> That is when you're not vaping....
> ...



Either in a cup holder or on the side door compartment or in between my legs or in my lunch bag, sometimes i just hold it in my hand if its a small enough mod like the pico.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (24/1/18)

Between my legs, right by my D - its regulated so I feel safe! Hahahaha

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Mr. B (24/1/18)

Cup holder or between legs... even if it's a mech...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (24/1/18)

Chukin'Vape said:


> Between my legs, right by my D - its regulated so I feel safe! Hahahaha



Whats the worst that could happen right bud?
Cheapest form of birth control right

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MHD (24/1/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> Either in a cup holder or on the side door compartment or in between my legs or in my lunch bag, sometimes i just hold it in my hand if its a small enough mod like the pico.



Gotta bakkie, limited with options...
I'll have to mcgyver some move

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MHD (24/1/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> Whats the worst that could happen right bud?
> Cheapest form of birth control right


Lol, that's classic!!


----------



## Clouds4Days (24/1/18)

MHD said:


> Gotta bakkie, limited with options...
> I'll have to mcgyver some move



Just chuck it between the legs. Works perfect.
Ive seen some guys even mcgyver and use like a phone or dash cam windscreen holder thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (24/1/18)

Since dropping the stinkies I'm using my ashtray for my mod now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (24/1/18)

Vape cup holders or desce bags in cup holder.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (24/1/18)

Mr. B said:


> Cup holder or between legs... even if it's a mech...


Nah hahahahahaha not me, mechs go in the passenger door storage, but then I also keep a bible open on my spare seat. Works for me

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Adephi (24/1/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/something-small-but-hell-it-works-well.t25276/#post-394621


----------



## Clouds4Days (24/1/18)

Chukin'Vape said:


> Nah hahahahahaha not me, mechs go in the passanger door storage, but then I also keep a bible open on my spare seat. Works for me



I dont mind carrying a mech squonker this way but dont think i could be comfortable carrying a tube mech between the legs.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Chukin'Vape (24/1/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> I dont mind carrying a mech squonker this way but dont think i could be comfortable carrying a tube mech between the legs.


Literally just fkn died laughing! BRILLIANT!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MHD (24/1/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> Just chuck it between the legs. Works perfect.
> Ive seen some guys even mcgyver and use like a phone or dash cam windscreen holder thing.


Thing is, the mod gets hot...bietjie uncomfortable i'd guess to keep it there.
Think the ashtray idea might work...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (24/1/18)

MHD said:


> Thing is, the mod gets hot...bietjie uncomfortable i'd guess to keep it there.
> Think the ashtray idea might work...


If it gets that hot - perhaps you should put it in the boot bud!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (24/1/18)

MHD said:


> Good day fellow vapers,
> 
> Just curious as to where everyone puts there mods when they driving?
> That is when you're not vaping....
> ...



Good question @MHD

I usually only have one mod in the one cupholder of the centre console

If i am taking more mods they go in my camera bag (now mod bag) in the back on the floor.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (24/1/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> I dont mind carrying a mech squonker this way but dont think i could be comfortable carrying a tube mech between the legs.


Imagine if you did, and a truck driver drives past and sees your mech standing up like that.... awkward moment!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Room Fogger (24/1/18)

One in the door, one right by the family farm, one in the hand

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (24/1/18)

Don't know the official name of this spot in the dashboard, I call it my vape stand

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (24/1/18)

Chukin'Vape said:


> Imagine if you did, and a truck driver drives past and sees your mech standing up like that.... awkward moment!



Thats a cracker of a wand you got between your legs sir

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DJ Maddog (24/1/18)

You guys have it all wrong it should never leave the right hand lmao

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos (24/1/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> Thats a cracker of a wand you got between your legs sir


I think the correct term is vibrator.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (24/1/18)

Christos said:


> I think the correct term is vibrator.



I can Imagine thats what all the non vapers think or would think if they see or saw a guy transporting a tube mech between the legs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (24/1/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> I can Imagine thats what all the non vapers think or would think if they see or saw a guy transporting a tube mech between the legs


Back in the days when 18650 mods were new ish people would ask me why I'm putting that huge vibrator in my mouth...
I was even asked what kind of a hubbly that is because it's huge!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MHD (24/1/18)

Silver said:


> Good question @MHD
> 
> I usually only have one mod in the one cupholder of the centre console
> 
> If i am taking more mods they go in my camera bag (now mod bag) in the back on the floor.



Thanks Silver, the camera bag is a innovative idea. Couple of juice bottles can go with. Also prevents heat from catching the juice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MHD (24/1/18)

Thanks all that provided input...
Duly noted, much appreciated!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (24/1/18)

MHD said:


> Thanks Silver, the camera bag is a innovative idea. Couple of juice bottles can go with. Also prevents heat from catching the juice



Indeed @MHD
The part i like is all my mods stand upright when using the bag


----------



## Christos (24/1/18)

MHD said:


> Thanks all that provided input...
> Duly noted, much appreciated!


The desce bags are amazing. I've actually stopped using my mod cup holders.

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/crafted-coils-savage-south-african-vape-gear-enthusiasts.t45444/

There is still some stock available locally.

More pics for reference.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Yas786 (24/1/18)

Christos said:


> Vape cup holders or desce bags in cup holder.
> View attachment 119931
> View attachment 119932
> View attachment 119933



Nice Golf dude . I have a GTD myself. 

Anyhow I usually keep it in my side door compartment or in between my legs. But most of the time in the door compartment.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos (24/1/18)

Yas786 said:


> Nice Golf dude . I have a GTD myself.
> 
> Anyhow I usually keep it in my side door compartment or in between my legs. But most of the time in the door compartment.


Thanks.
It's just a GT. The D I'm saving for my wife if anyone asks  
Thinking of pulling the D off the back to follow through with my one liner....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Paul33 (24/1/18)

Christos said:


> Vape cup holders or desce bags in cup holder.
> View attachment 119931
> View attachment 119932
> View attachment 119933


Those vape cup holders are perfect. 

Where do you get them @Christos?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (24/1/18)

Paul33 said:


> Those vape cup holders are perfect.
> 
> Where do you get them @Christos?


Jwraps in the USA. 
They do ship to south Africa I believe but I use a USA mailbox and then FedEx to south africa. 

You basically select the mod combination or mod and 30ml juice bottle and then they make it for you. You can also select carbon fibre colour wrap on the holder.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (24/1/18)

Christos said:


> Jwraps in the USA.
> They do ship to south Africa I believe but I use a USA mailbox and then FedEx to south africa.
> 
> You basically select the mod combination or mod and 30ml juice bottle and then they make it for you. You can also select carbon fibre colour wrap on the holder.


Perfect. Thank so much. 

Looks ideal! Will investigate more, appreciate the response.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (24/1/18)

Paul33 said:


> Perfect. Thank so much.
> 
> Looks ideal! Will investigate more, appreciate the response.


Like I said before, my cup holders aren't getting much use anymore.
They sit in my vapeshelf holding mods and I use pouches in the car.

Also I can fit more mods in the car th is way

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## IVapesDaNicotine (24/1/18)

Mine is in the cupholder next to the aircon if i use the .25 ohm coils it gets hot as a MFer, nowhere near the D lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 87hunter (25/1/18)

I also use the cup holder when driving and centre console when out and aboit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (25/1/18)

just beware, where ever you keep it, try keep it in something soft

i scuffed a brand new mod in no time like an idiot where i used to put mine

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (25/1/18)

Another thing to keep in mind when putting a mod in your car

When you park your car, dont leave a mod in the car in the hot sun
Rather take it with you if its boiling and you are parked in the sun

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## TheV (25/1/18)

I slot my mod into the foldable sun visor I keep between my seat and door.

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Andre (25/1/18)

When I saw the high density foam dolphin head attached to a pool noodle at Mr Price Home, South Coast Mall, KZN, I knew it was what I was looking for. Cut it more or less to the shape of the door compartment (wasted space anyhow) and made some cut outs for the mods. Works perfectly. No more mods falling around or rattling. And right at my right hand for convenience.







HRH got this nifty 3 space baggie from one of her suppliers, which hangs from the ventilation slots.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Creative 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (25/1/18)

BB in shirt pocket or my hand; everything else in my day pack within reach (gift from the kids)






Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Bruwer Bachfischer (25/1/18)

Lekker thing about the older Hilux/My office, is the centre console behind the gear lever. Enough space to keep 2 mods and juice upright.


----------



## Muttaqeen (25/1/18)

Ive got a few places in my car, either in the door panel or cup holder or centre console..Its mood dependant though lol


----------



## TheV (25/1/18)

TheV said:


> I slot my mod into the foldable sun visor I keep between my seat and door.


Pics or it didn't happen:

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## kev mac (26/1/18)

MHD said:


> Good day fellow vapers,
> 
> Just curious as to where everyone puts there mods when they driving?
> That is when you're not vaping....
> ...


I put it in the cup holder. Doesn't everyone?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/1/18)

In a Desce Bag in the cup holders! If you don't own a Desce bag or five do yourself a favour and get!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (26/1/18)

And for those who has trouble in sourcing the Desce bags, another option from the Top Hatted Tower, @Sir Vape



Works great and keeps them safe.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## r0ckf1re (26/1/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> In a Desce Bag in the cup holders! If you don't own a Desce bag or five do yourself a favour and get!
> View attachment 120091



Where can I get them from @Rob Fisher


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/1/18)

r0ckf1re said:


> Where can I get them from @Rob Fisher



@r0ckf1re send a PM to @akhalz from Crafted Coils. He brought in a bunch recently and still has stock!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/1/18)

@r0ckf1re pics and details here! https://www.ecigssa.co.za/crafted-coils-savage-south-african-vape-gear-enthusiasts.t45444/


----------



## r0ckf1re (26/1/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> @r0ckf1re pics and details here! https://www.ecigssa.co.za/crafted-coils-savage-south-african-vape-gear-enthusiasts.t45444/


Thank you Sir. 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## r0ckf1re (26/1/18)

Apologies for the thread jack. Wanted to thank @Rob Fisher and @akhalz 

I ordered the Desce bag from @akhalz this morning (Before 9h45am), the bag will be with me today. Fantastic service 10/10.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## r0ckf1re (27/1/18)

And here it is






Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## username42164 (27/1/18)

Im most of the time wearin a shirt with a pocket on the front amd thats where it goes.....if not my car actually has perfect sized little like change holder thing or some sort of little compartment in the center console...both of em 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## username42164 (27/1/18)

r0ckf1re said:


> And here it is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you get that?! 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## r0ckf1re (27/1/18)

username42164 said:


> Where did you get that?!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


 https://www.ecigssa.co.za/craf...-vape-gear-enthusiasts.t45444/

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Christos (27/1/18)

username42164 said:


> Where did you get that?!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Just scroll through this thread and you will find links. Alternative is to look at the supporting vendors tab on this forum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (27/1/18)

Center console cup holder.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst (27/1/18)

Kia picanto has these holders built into the doors.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (27/1/18)

right there

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (27/1/18)

Macguyvered bath sponge mod holder.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (27/1/18)

antonherbst said:


> Kia picanto has these holders built into the doors.
> View attachment 120288


Not a hack pulling it out the bag every time you want to vape?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst (27/1/18)

Paul33 said:


> Not a hack pulling it out the bag every time you want to vape?



None at all. It is easy to do while driving.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## r0ckf1re (29/1/18)

All safe





Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wayne Swanepoel (16/2/18)

Passenger seat cause my sh!t don't leak

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BATMAN (16/2/18)

In my cupholder generally but i try and keep it in my top pocket if Im certain that i wont pick-up any leaks.

Cupholder only if it has a dripper on it (out of fear that if it tips over,the glass on my rta's may crack) and top pocket only if its holding my zeus or my voluna (which I do not pick up any leaks with)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Halfdaft (16/2/18)

Andre said:


> When I saw the high density foam dolphin head attached to a pool noodle at Mr Price Home, South Coast Mall, KZN, I knew it was what I was looking for. Cut it more or less to the shape of the door compartment (wasted space anyhow) and made some cut outs for the mods. Works perfectly. No more mods falling around or rattling. And right at my right hand for convenience.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have one of those bags and it's the best thing that's happened to car vaping since the EZ drip

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (16/2/18)

Halfdaft Customs said:


> I have one of those bags and it's the best thing that's happened to car vaping since the EZ drip


That hanging bag thingymawhosawhatsit looks the business.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Halfdaft (16/2/18)

Paul33 said:


> That hanging bag thingymawhosawhatsit looks the business.


If you're interested in one send a pm and I'll see what I can do.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (16/2/18)

The cabin is so small I have no choice but to put it in the cupholder. For me it's either vape or something to drink, can't be both.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (16/2/18)

Paul33 said:


> That hanging bag thingymawhosawhatsit looks the business.





Halfdaft Customs said:


> If you're interested in one send a pm and I'll see what I can do.


I can do a group buy? Can get it locally at almost wholesale price. R73.00 before shipping.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Halfdaft (16/2/18)

Andre said:


> I can do a group buy? Can get it locally at almost wholesale price. R73.00 before shipping.


I'm just seeing if I can get them for a bit cheaper. I'm trying to get a hold of my father-in-law to see what he'll sell them at.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Halfdaft (16/2/18)

Andre said:


> I can do a group buy? Can get it locally at almost wholesale price. R73.00 before shipping.


I can get them for the exact same price. So its up to the guys who are keen to decide. They really are magic though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Ozeran (16/2/18)

Where ever there is space. Poor thing has fallen out the door so many times.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Caramia (17/2/18)

Andre said:


> I can do a group buy? Can get it locally at almost wholesale price. R73.00 before shipping.


I am in for two


----------

